# دورة روعة: الاضرار الصحية الناتجة من مخاطر الكهربائية



## يا الغالي (20 نوفمبر 2012)

لقد أصبح استخدام الكهرباء جزءاً لا يتجزّأ من الحياة اليومية. حيثما يجري التيار الكهربائي تسير معه مخاطره صحية خطيرة .... لا يدرك نلك المخاطر الا ضحاياها أو مدركيها من الكهربائيين والمهندسين .... هذه الدورة هي ملخص بحث عن الاضرار الصحية الناتجة من مخاطر الكهربائية. 


رابط تحميل الدورة 


--- منقول ---


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (20 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله بكم
محاضرة مفيدة


----------



## medhat56 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## aljawad (10 ديسمبر 2012)

الف شكر وجزاك الله خيرا.


----------



## جمال سعدالدين (22 مارس 2014)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## يا الغالي (15 أغسطس 2016)

موضوع مهم


----------

